# Longcliffe Golf Club - Loughborough



## Simonsmh (Aug 16, 2019)

Any members of this club on the forum?


----------



## craig l (Aug 18, 2019)

Simonsmh, not a member but played it earlier this summer not a bad little course stunning par 3 15th, slightly over priced at Â£45 per round more like Â£35 to Â£40 but certainly worth a visit.


----------



## SammmeBee (Aug 18, 2019)

craig l said:



			Simonsmh, not a member but played it earlier this summer not a bad little course stunning par 3 15th, slightly over priced at Â£45 per round more like Â£35 to Â£40 but certainly worth a visit.
		
Click to expand...

I thought more Â£42.50 unless it was a Tuesday, which was more like Â£41.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 18, 2019)

Looking to play there one day.  Good twilight price, Â£25 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Simonsmh (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm going glamping with the family at the weekend, somewhere between market bosworth and ibstock. I was hoping to sort a game nearby and this looks like the best course nearby.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 20, 2019)

Willesley Park at Ashby is a good alternative.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 17, 2019)

If you do play at Longcliffe, almost every putt breaks towards Loughborough ðŸ¤£


----------



## Region3 (Sep 17, 2019)

GG26 said:



			Looking to play there one day.  Good twilight price, Â£25 if I remember correctly.
		
Click to expand...

They have an am-am in the summer that is around that price including food iirc.


----------

